# What motherboard Can i buy for AMD?



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am going to buy AMD Athlon 64 3200+ and a Leadtek Geforce 6600 PCI-ex(non-GT) version, So please tell me which motherboard will be good for me and the cost must not be more than Rs.7500 for the motherboard.. Also my vendor told to go for leadtek Geforce 6600(non-GT) card which he said cost Rs.6900 for 128MB and Rs.7900 for 256Mb(Chennai price-NO VAT enabled here). SO can i go for leadtek or which brand shall i go. I dont want to spend more than Rs.7000 on the gfx card.


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 18, 2005)

Get Asus A8N-E it will fall within your budget of 7.5K.
And to be honest spend extra 3-3.5K and get the 6600GT. the performance difference between 6600GT and non GT is too large to settle for 6600.
If you can do away with 3 months old PCI express Gigabyte 6600GT then let me know. I have one which i dont use anymore. I will give you a very nice deal on it


----------



## rollcage (Aug 18, 2005)

Asus A8N-E will come under your budget.


----------



## quad master (Aug 18, 2005)

See mu friend.

Instead of getting a 3200+ get a 3000+ it wud cost
you 7.5 to 8K for it , the 3200+ is a bit costly like 11-12K the difference 200Mhz speed.

Get a ASUS A8N-E Motherboard for 8.5K
and you can overclock that 3000+ to speeds of 
3500+ i.e. 2.2Ghz Easily.

Overclocking is used to increase ur CPU speed from
stock speed to higher speed.

On how to overclock see this threads.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic...6d&PHPSESSID=1b2a2daab9d14b9667260d4876d1adcb

Get a Big/Gainward/LeadTek 6600GT 128MB PCI-E x16 Version only.
Cost 10K

The cost which u save on the CPU will give u gr8 benefits while playing games.

however running ur system 200Mhz slower wont affect much where as 6600GT instead of 6600 nongt
will give u dramatic chage in game perfo.

think about it


----------



## cybershastri (Aug 18, 2005)

^^I totally agree to that.


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 18, 2005)

You see i am not only gamer but i also use programmes like photoshop, do video editing, etc. Not a professional though.


----------



## aceman (Aug 18, 2005)

Asus A8n-E is only 6400 , bought a new one from delta yesterday for my friend


----------



## kameyameya (Aug 18, 2005)

where is delta ?

can u tell the price in mumbai of that board


----------



## aceman (Aug 18, 2005)

kameyameya said:
			
		

> where is delta ?
> 
> can u tell the price in mumbai of that board



Delta peripherals chennai, it is in Riche street, Sorry no idea abot the prices in mumbai, should be the same I believe.


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 18, 2005)

Mumbai pricing will mostly be more bcoz we have to pay Vat and Octri on the base price and dealers will quote price all inclusive which will end up higher than many other parts on India now.


----------



## hummer (Aug 18, 2005)

hey guys
  correct  me if i m wrong but 3000+ doesnt come as a socket 939 only 754. so.......... isnt 3200+ better with either  MSI K8N NEO OR THE ASUS A8N


----------



## harshagarwal (Aug 18, 2005)

i purchased the Asus A8N-E in the month of june at around 8400/- dont know current prices but its avery good board.

dont think just get it.


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 18, 2005)

hummer. 3000+ comes with both S754 and S939.
Its 2800+ that sonly on S754.


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 19, 2005)

quad master said:
			
		

> See mu friend.
> 
> Instead of getting a 3200+ get a 3000+ it wud cost
> you 7.5 to 8K for it , the 3200+ is a bit costly like 11-12K the difference 200Mhz speed.
> ...



Bravo!!!!! Give the man a bone errr warning errr points, what not.... For once someone got a very good answer... And it hardly cost him anything... yet anyway....


----------



## AlienTech (Aug 19, 2005)

hummer said:
			
		

> hey guys
> correct  me if i m wrong but 3000+ doesnt come as a socket 939 only 754. so.......... isnt 3200+ better with either  MSI K8N NEO OR THE ASUS A8N



I don't think AMD had a 3000+ 939 in their original spec. The claw-hammer but both the winchester and Venice have 3000+ 939's. I would get a Venice one because it runs cooler and uses less stringent memory but is slightly slower. But the winchester seems to be more over clockable but needs better memory chips.


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 19, 2005)

Its exactly opposite.
Winchester was the first revision of 90nm fab and had few bugs in it. The memory bug, cold temp bug etc.
These were resolved in the venice and correct stepping venice will overclock way more than winchesters.
You can always use memory dividers if RAM is restricting.
Venice has SSE3 support which Winchester lack.
Also there are new E6 revision venice that just started hitting markets which are again revised and better venice core CPUs.
These can be identified by the top line on the CPU ending with AA4BW compared to AA4BP on E3 revision venice.
Forget about winchesters. Its not worth getting einchester now. Venice is not more expensive or anything. You just need to check and make sure its venice.Look at the pic below. see the red rectangle i marked, thats what you need to see. Its visible from the box windows thats there on each processor box.
Make sure its AA4BP or AA4BW.
*img334.imageshack.us/img334/2481/amd5ji.jpg


----------



## divyadbzgt1 (Aug 19, 2005)

> See mu friend.
> 
> Instead of getting a 3200+ get a 3000+ it wud cost
> you 7.5 to 8K for it , the 3200+ is a bit costly like 11-12K the difference 200Mhz speed.
> ...





Thank you for your reply.

If the price between Geforce 6600 and 6600GT is only 3k to 3.5k i'll then go for that. But can anyone tell me why AMD give good performance than intel though it has low clock speed and L2 Cache.


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 19, 2005)

Its AMD architecture. AMD processors do more work per clock cycle. Meaning they are more efficient.
 And they also have onboard memory controller. So memory performance is increased and CPU dont have to communicate with northbridge all the time during memory operation as it used to in past.
Thats why AMD is better. But ya there are softwares where pure MHZ always wins like encoding-decoding videos, 3dsmax, cad work where P4 still has upper hand due to its pure Mhz.


----------



## magnet (Aug 19, 2005)

6.4k is damn cheap man i got it 4.....8.5k....how there is so much margin????


----------



## funkymonkey (Aug 19, 2005)

Nope man, no margin.
Prices were cut few days ago on A8N-E.
Asus is pushing it to replace A8V Deluxe AGP board. Plus some states dont have Vat yet and some cities dont even have octrai. So sometimes things can be more expensive in cities like mumbai.


----------



## aceman (Aug 19, 2005)

2100 seems to be a huge price difference   for cities which are max 1000 kms apart in the same country


----------

